# ה-תמונה



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (16/1/13)

ה-תמונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
אז לכל מי שהתחתן/ה כבר...
איזו תמונה מאלבום החתונה אתם הכי אוהבים ?
שהיא ממש התמונה שלדעתכם יצאה הכי טובה / מגניבה וכו' ?


----------



## יום וליל (16/1/13)

אני הכי אוהבת את התמונה האחרונה שצולמה 
האולם כבר ריק ואנחנו ליד הכניסה מתנשקים,
עייפים ומרוצים.
יש לי בערך 30-35 תמונות שאני ממש אוהבת אבל זו הכי הכי


----------



## המרחפת (16/1/13)

התמונה הזו 
ההורים שלי גרים בצמוד למקווה-ישראל, שם למדתי. הבנזוג ואני נהגנו לטייל שם מדי פעם, והיה לי ברור שהצילומים יהיו שם. זה גם איפשר לנו מקום צילומים צמוד למקום ההתארגנות.
לסבא שלי, שעבד שם בשנת 1928, יש תמונה בשדרת הדקלים כאשר הדקלים היו מאד צעירים, ובערך בגובה שלו (אדם נמוך למדי). בסוף המקדימים ביקשנו עוד כמה תמונות בשדרה הזו כמחווה. על אף תנאי התאורה הקשים, הצלמות הוציאו את התמונה המקסימה הזו.


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (17/1/13)

מקסים 
והסיפור מרגש ויפה. הייתי מנסה לראות איך התמונה הזו נראית בגווני ספיה יותר חמים


----------



## המרחפת (17/1/13)

אנסה, יש לי אותה רק בש"ל


----------



## m a y a n a (17/1/13)

שמלה יפיפיה. מאיפה היא?


----------



## המרחפת (17/1/13)

סבתא של החתן תפרה אותה 
הא תופרת שמלות כלה וערב באיכות מדהימה ואפשר לפנות אליה. 

אפשר לקנות ממנה גם את האחת הזו (עם תיקונים) או שהיא תתפור זהה למידותייך. 
חזה - מידה 40
ירכיים - מידה 42
גובה - 155

תמונות נוספות של השמלה בקרדיטים שלי.


----------



## m a y a n a (17/1/13)

מחיר? 
אשמח לשמוע מחירים


----------



## המרחפת (17/1/13)

לקנות את האחת הזו? 
1000-1500שקלים, לפי הצורך בתיקונים.
שמלה חדשה מההתחלה? 2500-3000 ש"ח כהתחלה, אבל זה תלוי בבדים ובמורכבות של השמלה (מחוך, כמות שכבות ועוד פרמטרים). 

השמלה שאת רואה נחשבת למאד פשוטה מבחינת התמחור - מטר אחד בלבד של תחרה, והשאר זה סטן ושיפון, שהם בדים זולים. אין מחוכים, עצמות, כיווצים ומיליון שכבות. 
היא יכולה כמובן לתפור גם שמלות מורכבות בהרבה, רק תביאי לה גזרה.


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (16/1/13)

התמונה שלנו.. 
זו תמונה עם מי שליווה אותנו ביום החתונה,
זה היה בדצמבר על הים, היה ממש ממש קר ואחרי כמה צילומים שם הבנות ואני החלטנו שאנחנו לא מורידות שוב את הג'קטים...
אז..
זו התמונה האחרונה ליד הים, לפני שזזנו לאולם, היה כ"כ כיף בצילומים.. 
והכי יפה - הרקע !! השמיים יצאו מדהים ! 

יש עוד כמה יפות, האמת שדי קשה לבחור!!


----------



## niki86 (16/1/13)

וואו!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מי צילם אתכם?


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (16/1/13)

הצלם - רועי ביתן


----------



## Mis Anna (17/1/13)

וואווווווווו 
מינימום תמונת טיזר לסרט אקשן להיט!!!!


----------



## Bobbachka (16/1/13)

גרמת לי להסתכל באלבום... 
איזה כיף- שכחתי כמה הוא יפה!

בחרתי תמונה שאני לא ממש יכולה להסביר במילים, אומנם לא רואים את הפנים של בן זוגי- אבל היא פשוט אומרת הכל


----------



## grkld012 (16/1/13)

אחת התמונות המרגשות שראיתי 
תמונה מדימה ואת צודקת היא באמת אומרת הכול, פשוט תמונה נפלאה.


----------



## ZimmerTLV (16/1/13)

נראית שלווה ומאושרת. מהמם.


----------



## bat1977 (17/1/13)

מקסים


----------



## דניאל ואורן (16/1/13)

יש הרבה תמונות שאני אוהבת 
אבל בעיני, התמונה הזו תופסת רגע של שנינו. 
אני יודעת שבטח יש הרבה זוגות שיש להם בדיוק תמונה כזו אבל זו שלנו, ובגלל זה היא מיוחדת בעיני. 
והמבט של אורן בתמונה הזו - מאד מרגש אותי!


----------



## nino15 (16/1/13)

רק אחת? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
האמת שיש שתיים שאני ממש אוהבת. אחת מהן היא זאת. הקטע הוא שאני ממש לא זוכרת על מה הסתכלנו ונראה לי שבכלל לא שמנו לב שמצלמים אותנו, אבל אני אוהבת את התמונה ממש.


----------



## Broom rider (16/1/13)

קצת הומור לא יזיק.. 
יאי, תמיד כיף להעלות תמונות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



חשבתי אולי להעלות את התמונה היפה והרומנטית יותר, אבל אז חשבתי שוב


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (16/1/13)

איזה מקום יפה לצילומים ! 
איפה זה צולם ?


----------



## Broom rider (16/1/13)

בדרך על כביש 40 
אני לא ממש זוכרת את המיקום המדוייק, אבל זה היה בדרך על כביש 40 מכפר סבא לבני עטרות.. אני חושבת שאחרי פתח תקווה..

עשינו חתונת צהריים אז חיפשנו מקומות ספונטניים על הדרך.


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (17/1/13)

עצום. חשוב לא לקחת את עצמך יותר מידי ברצינות ואני רואה שאת מצטיינת בזה


----------



## yael rosen (16/1/13)

קשה נורא לבחור
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה שרשור כיפי! תודה!
בחרתי אחת, אולי לא הכי יפה וממש לא מבוימת, אבל תופסת מין רגע כזה של שלווה מתחת לחופה.
קשה לי להגדיר אותה בתור ה-תמונה, 
אבל אני מאוד אוהבת אותה.


----------



## scarlet moon (17/1/13)

בהחלט קשה לבחור
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני מאד אוהבת את זו בגלל האווירה שלה... 
צילום: אסף תמם


----------



## scarlet moon (17/1/13)

סליחה על השרשור הקלוקל


----------



## yael rosen (17/1/13)

מכירה מישהי 
שבזכות התמונה הזו שכרה את שירותיו של הצלם
תמונה מדהימה ללא ספק!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (17/1/13)

הי הי זאת אני!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
אפשר לשאול איפה זה צולם ומי בדיוק היה הצלם שלכם???

אני כל כך אהבתי את התמונה הזאת כשראיתי אצל אסף תמם שאני וג'ינג'י הסתכלנו אחד על השני וידענו שזה זה!
מברוק


----------



## scarlet moon (17/1/13)

הא הוא שם את התמונה אצלו? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אסף עצמו צילם, זה צולם במושב בית עובד...


----------



## yael rosen (16/1/13)

קשה נורא לבחור 
איזה שרשור כיפי! תודה!
בחרתי אחת, אולי לא הכי יפה וממש לא מבוימת, אבל תופסת מין רגע כזה של שלווה מתחת לחופה.
קשה לי להגדיר אותה בתור ה-תמונה, 
אבל אני מאוד אוהבת אותה.


----------



## rw12 (16/1/13)

מתה על חיוכים..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הייתי בחתונה של חברה טובה במאי. כלום לא הלך לה חלק, היה יום חמישי, היו תאונות בכבישים 2,4 ו 6, כמובן שכולן לאותו כיוון (צפונה..) כולם ממש איחרו, כולל הרב ועוד שלל בלתמי"ם. אבל למרות הכל, מה שאני הכי זוכרת מהחתונה זה שהיא ובעלה חייכו כל הזמן. בזמן שכלות אחרות היו מתמוטטות הם פשוט זרמו עם מה שיש, והאושר שלהם פשוט נשפך. אותה חברה פשוט קרנה... באותו רגע אמרתי לעצמי שהלוואי שגם אנחנו נהיה ככה בחתונה שלנו. 
ובאמת, בהמון תמונות פשוט רואים את השמחה שלנו. ברוב התמונות אנחנו צוחקים או מחייכים..
בתמונה המצורפת: רגע אחרי שהחופה והחיבוקים נגמרו וכולם הלכו לאכול ולרקוד. היה לנו רגע בשביל עצמנו...


----------



## m e i t u l (16/1/13)

ה-תמונה בשבילי 
אמנם לא התמונה הכי יפה או הכי מרשימה שיש לנו אבל כן אחת התמונות היותר מרגשות, אינטימיות ורומנטיות בעיניי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



קרדיט לצלם: אור זהבי האחד והיחיד!


----------



## SimplyMe1 (16/1/13)

וואו x3! 
איזו תמונה צבעונית, ספונטנית ויפה.
עוד לפני שסיימתי לקרוא את מה שכתבת בהודעה קיוויתי וניחשתי שזה של אור זהבי.
כשיגיע זמני לבחור הוא לחלוטין אופציונלי, מוכשר הבחור הזה!


----------



## m e i t u l (16/1/13)

גם מוכשר וגם אדם מקסים- מה עוד צריך לבקש?


----------



## yael rosen (16/1/13)

אחת התמונות היפות שראיתי


----------



## YaaraNetzer (16/1/13)

תמיד כיף תמונות מהחתונה!  
שלפתי את התמונה מהפייסבוק, (מתוך המבחר שבעלי העלה..)

זו ממש לא התמונה הכי "יפה", 
אבל היא לגמרי מזכירה לי איזה כיף היה לנו באותו היום! הייתי מתחתנת עוד הפעם! כמובן עם אותו אחד...


----------



## ronitvas (16/1/13)

זה הזמן להעלות קרדיטים


----------



## YaaraNetzer (16/1/13)

תודה אני כבר וותיקה כאן,ועדיין מכורה לפורום 
קרדיטים כבר העלתי ממזמן... בסמיכות לחתונה

הוספתי עוד תמונה על הדרך 
חתן וכלה בבגדי ים!


----------



## YaaraNetzer (16/1/13)

פעם ראשונה שתפוז לא העלה לי תמונה


----------



## ronitvas (16/1/13)

אז תשלחי קישור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ואני העלתי חתונה ממש מהארכיון, אז אנחנו מקבלים בברכה כל וריאציה


----------



## YaaraNetzer (16/1/13)

אני לא כזה ארכיון  
התחתנתי הקיץ 2010, אם הייתי יודעת למצוא את הקרדיטים של עצמי...
אין לי בעייה להעלות קרדיטים מחודשים, מזוית ראייה אולי יותר מפוקחת, בראייה אחורה...
כדי שאני אולי אוכל לתרום לבנות החדשות, והן ישאלו אפילו שאלות... אני עדיין זוכרת הכל  וחיפשתי המון ספקים(בעיקר אולמות/גנים)
אם יש ביקוש- בכיף!


----------



## ronitvas (16/1/13)

החיפוש בפורום עובד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הנה לך
http://www.tapuz.co.il/Forums2008/ViewMsg.aspx?ForumId=153&MessageId=144778364

ודווקא אני מאוד אוהבת את הרעיון של קרדיטים מזוית אחרת. את מוזמנת


----------



## YaaraNetzer (16/1/13)

איזה כיף שמצאת אותם! אני קצת "מוגבלת" בעניין 
החיפושים..


----------



## coffeetoffy (17/1/13)

את יודעת שסגרו את אגדת דשא? 
קבענו עם דובי לבוא לראות את המקום, ואחרי רבע שעה שאנחנו נוסעים כמו טמבלים הלוך ושוב במשמרות ולא מוצאים (ואני מדברת כמישהי שהייתה מגיעה כל שבת לפאב שם במשך כל השירות הצבאי!! אני יודעת איפה זה אגדת דשא, רבאק!) פתאום ראינו מישהי ושאלנו לאן זה נעלם. היא נשפכה מצחוק- האגדה נסגרה, והם פשוט הפכו את "האחוזה" (ביציאה מפרדס חנה לגן שמואל, נראה לי שככה קוראים למקום..) ל"אחוזת דשא" או איזה שילוב שמות דבילי אחר.. 

דובי לא חשב לציין את זה כשצלצלתי להודיע שאני באה לראות את *אגדת דשא*?!


----------



## YaaraNetzer (17/1/13)

כך שמעתי לצערי הם סגרו ממזמן 
היה בבעולתם 3 מקומות: "אגדת דשא" במשמרות, "אחוזה 1928" בגן שמואל ו"חצר הבאר" צפונית יותר. 
ממש חבל לדעתי שהם סגרו את המקום הוא היה באמת יפה ומיוחד+בריכה , שזה בונוס ענק מבחינתי. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בסבב גנים שלנו ראינו גם את אחוזה שלהם, (שהאולם היה בשלבי בנייה), פחות אהבנו את המקום, והרבה פחות את האשת מכירות שהראתה לנו אותו...
הם באמת עשו איזשהו שילוב בין השמות... וזה דיי מבלבל
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 חבל שדובי לא ציין את זה...
בכל מיקרה אני ידעת שלפחות אז, היה להם את אותו התפריט, ואני יכולה להגיד לך שהוא ממש טוב! אנחנו היינו ממש מרוצים, וגם האורחים.
ומאז האיחוד זוגות שהתחתנו שם, היו ממש מרוצים.


----------



## coffeetoffy (17/1/13)

לגבי אחוזה 
המקום בבעלות של דובי כבר הרבה שנים, בזמנו ידיד שלי עשה שם בר מצווה.. 
הגענו לראות את האחוזה, אבל למעט הכניסה המאוד מאוד מרשימה שום דבר לא עשה לנו "וואו"- בזמן אירוע: הדשא ברחבת החופה נראה עלוב, הדק ברחבת הריקודים החיצונית עקום ואי אפשר ללכת עליו יחפים, והאולם עצמו נראה קצת.. ממ.. מעפן

באמת חבל שסגרו את האגדה, אבל בונים שכונה על השטח שם..


----------



## YaaraNetzer (17/1/13)

את האולם עצמו, לא באמת ראיתי.. 
ואין ספק שהכי חשוב שהמקום יעשה לך "פרפרים בבטן" ושתראי את עצמך מתחתנת בו!
סגרתם כבר מקום, או שאתם עדיין בחיפושים?


----------



## coffeetoffy (17/1/13)

סגרנו בגני אליזה בבניימינה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
התלבטנו בינו לבין אולם בחיפה, האוכל לחלוטין הכריע


----------



## Raspail (16/1/13)

אפשר לשאול איפה קניתם את המגבות? 
ראיתי בקרדיטים שהייתה לכם בריכה וקניתם מגבות... 
ואחלה קרדיטים, כיף לראות!!!


----------



## YaaraNetzer (16/1/13)

ברורגם לי היה כיף לראות אותם... 
קניתי את כל המגבות בשוק הכרמל(ת"א), יש שם כמה דוכנים של מגבות. 
הם היום ממש איכותיות, יפות וזולות. עד היום כל המשפחה משתמשת בהם


----------



## Raspail (17/1/13)

תודה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם לנו יש בריכה בחתונה...


----------



## YaaraNetzer (17/1/13)

איזה כיף לכם! 
זה היה אצלנו שוס! כל החבר'ה התלהבו, ואנחנו נהננו


----------



## כרמל יהלום (16/1/13)

שאני אוותר על תמונה מהחתונה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הרגע בו אני חופנת לבעלי את הישבן והצלם הגאון שלנו לכד אותו בשלמות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



קרדיט :אור זהבי!


----------



## Nooki80 (16/1/13)

הכי מיוחדת 
יש הרבה יותר מתמונה אחת שאני הכי אוהבת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אבל התמונה הזו ואחותה התאומה - שהיא דווקא יותר מוצלחת לטעמי - ובה רואים אותנו נותנים נשיקה קטנה וחטופה מבעד לחלון הראווה - הן שתי התמונות היותר מיוחדות שיש לנו מיום החתונה.
התמונה נראית לגמרי מבויימת, אבל האמת היא שלא, אנחנו עמדנו בתוך החנות והחלפנו מבטים ונשיקות קטנות ואיה הצלמת שלנו עמדה מחוץ לחלון הראווה וצילמה. אני לא בטוחה שאפילו שמנו לב שהיא שם...
יצאה תמונות בלוג חתונות מהממת (בעיני).
תמונות אחרות שאני אוהבת הן מהחופה עצמה שרואים אותנו מגניבים מבטים מאוהבים אחד לשנייה, תמונות שבהן אנחנו רוקדים בטירוף,ביחד, ותמונות מסוף הערב של מגוון נשיקות בכל רחבי האולם (וגם על הבר...).


----------



## piloni86 (16/1/13)

איזה כיף- התמונה שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
חחח, רק מלראות את התמונות של כולן, עשה לי חשק לעלות את שלי.
טוב אז זוהי תמונה מאוד טיפוסית שאני מעצבנת את בעלי בזה שאני מנשקת לו את האוזן.
הוא שונא את זה ואני חולה על זה. 
ביום החתונה הוא ויתר לי וסבל כמה שניות בודדות בזמן שאני מנשקת לו את האוזן. 
זו תמונה שממש מייצגת אותנו כזוג


----------



## חרצית קטנה1 (16/1/13)

קשה לבחור.. אבל זו אחת התמונות האהובות עלי |מ 
התמונה צולמה כשבעלי ואני נפגשנו, הייתה התרגשות מאוד מאוד גדולה, דמעתי מההתרגשות.
האושר הזה לפגוש את אהבת חיי ביום חתונתנו.. קשה לתאר במילים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










הצלם הוא ינאי רובחה המוכשר.


----------



## bluestvixen (17/1/13)

איזו יפיופה! 
התמונה הזאת עשתה לי צמרמורת והעלתה לי דמעות בעיניים


----------



## חרצית קטנה1 (18/1/13)

חמודה!!!!!!! מרגשת אחת!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










|ל


----------



## lady ira (17/1/13)

אחת התמונות האהובות עלי


----------



## coffeetoffy (17/1/13)

כמה אתן יפות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כמה אושר ואהבה משתקפים מהתמונות של כולכן. 
אתן לא מבינות איך אתן עושות לי חשק, ויש לי עוד כל כך הרבה זמן!


----------



## תות ותותי (17/1/13)

כייף כייף כייף כשהחתן מתעוףף 
שרשור כייפי ...
יש לי מלא מלא תמונות שאהבתי...אבל מזאת פשוט צחקתי....


----------



## lanit (19/1/13)

שלנו... 
נשענת עליו, מחבק אותי... אלו הם חיינו...


----------



## קבוק בוטן (19/1/13)

לא צריך ללכת רחוק בשביל תמונה יפה 
[אני מעתיקה פה חלק מהדברים שכתבתי בקרדיטים - אז סליחה אם קראתן את זה כבר] 

לא ממש תכננו לעשות מקדימים, בכל אופן בטח שלא להתחיל לנסוע ללוקיישנים רחוקים ולביים פוזות... 
במקור חשבנו ללכת לגן משחקים לא רחוק מהבית שיש לנו בו היסטוריה – אבל היה קצת יותר מדי חם באותו יום בצהריים ולכן ברגע האחרון הצעתי את השביל שעובר ממש מאחורי הבית של ההורים שלי כי ידעתי שיש שם צמחיה יפה.
הלכנו ברגל חצי דקה והצטלמנו שם משהו כמו 10 דקות - וזה הספיק בשביל לקבל המון תמונות יפהפיות.

וזו התמונה שאני הכי אוהבת מכל סדרת הצילומים ההיא. משהו בפוזה המתאמצת-ועם-זאת-קלילה שלי, הנשיקה, שילוב הצבעים והתאורה...
לא סתם תלינו אותה כמגנט על המקרר + בחדר השינה + כשער לאחד האלבומים שהכנו.

אגב, קרה לכן שהסתכלתן על תמונות החתונה כ"כ הרבה שפחדתן שיימאס לכם מזה / שהתמונות איבדו משמעות? כי לנו זה קצת קרה בהתחלה אחרי שקיבלנו את התמונות. בסוף הכרחנו את עצמנו לקחת הפסקה ולא להסתכל על התמונות תקופה מסוימת, כדי שלא יאבדו מערכן...


----------



## פייה אמיתית 1983 (19/1/13)

עכשיו תורי 
התחתנו ב 23/2/2012 
הצלם אריאל 
יש לי 2 תמונות שני אוהבת


----------



## פייה אמיתית 1983 (19/1/13)

בסלואו


----------

